# Non è l'arena: Giletti in diretta dall'Ucraina su La7. Telese in studio.



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

*Domenica 20 marzo*, a Non è l'arena, *Massimo Giletti* condurrà *in diretta dall'Ucraina* per informare i telespettatori sulla guerra in corso contro la Russia. Accanto a lui, il giornalista *Luca Telese*, suo opinionista fisso in trasmissione, che condurrà in studio e subentrerà al conduttore in caso di problemi tecnici.

Appuntamento *dalle 21:15, su La7.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Chi lo sta guardando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 20 marzo*, a Non è l'arena, *Massimo Giletti* condurrà *in diretta dall'Ucraina* per informare i telespettatori sulla guerra in corso contro la Russia. Accanto a lui, il giornalista *Luca Telese*, suo opinionista fisso in trasmissione, che condurrà in studio e subentrerà al conduttore in caso di problemi tecnici.
> 
> Appuntamento *dalle 21:15, su La7.*


Che pagliaccio...
sicuro, se ne ha trovate, avrà approfittato x andare con qualche escort direttamente alla fonte visto il soggetto..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Il giornalista del Manifesto sta dicendo cose sacrosante, in particolare sul presidente USA.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Il giornalista del Manifesto sta dicendo cose sacrosante, in particolare sul presidente USA.


----------

